# Original 1937 version



## Don L (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm sure I used to own a book which contained both the original and revised versions of the Hobbit. I can not find it. Can anyone advise me of the edition I am referring to and where I can purchase a new copy. Thanks for your help


----------



## Alcuin (Feb 22, 2021)

You might be thinking of _The Annotated Hobbit_ edited by Douglas Anderson. That has both the current and previous versions of _The Hobbit_.


----------



## Don L (Feb 23, 2021)

That could be it. I'll give that a try. Thanks


----------

